# Just for Copper



## helpsy (Dec 3, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has used the cold solder Just for Copper.I bought some recently but haven't tested it out yet.I think it's from America.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

helpsy said:


> I was wondering if anyone has used the cold solder Just for Copper.I bought some recently but haven't tested it out yet.I think it's from America.


 It is not code approved around here.


----------



## helpsy (Dec 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> It is not code approved around here.


 I realise the US is a lot bigger than the UK, we have regulations for England and Wales and seperate ones for Scotland.Are your regulations state to state rather than nationwide?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

neva eva!!:furious: would i use that stuff... even though i thinks is approved in my state of california


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

helpsy said:


> I realise the US is a lot bigger than the UK, we have regulations for England and Wales and seperate ones for Scotland.Are your regulations state to state rather than nationwide?


 
Each state does follow its own set of plumbing codes. There are a few different codes across the US and each State adopts one or more of the those codes and modifies it to fit their needs. Illinois has its own written code which is the bare minimum allowed in the state. Now each county, township, city, can make their own modifications to the Illinois plumbing code as long as it meets the minimum.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Each state does follow its own set of plumbing codes. There are a few different codes across the US and each State adopts one or more of the those codes and modifies it to fit their needs. Illinois has its own written code which is the bare minimum allowed in the state. Now each county, township, city, can make their own modifications to the Illinois plumbing code as long as it meets the minimum.



Except Chicago. they write their own code.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Except Chicago. they write their own code.


Yep Chicago does have its own but it still has to meet the minimum of the State code. At least thats what I have always been told all these years.

Which reminds me I need to order up a new Chicago code book. I lent mine out and it never came back.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Yep Chicago does have its own but it still has to meet the minimum of the State code. At least thats what I have always been told all these years.
> 
> Which reminds me I need to order up a new Chicago code book. I lent mine out and it never came back.


Chicago had a plumbing code before the state did, the state minimum would never come close to passing.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Chicago had a plumbing code before the state did, the state minimum would never come close to passing.


 
Oh the same goes for most of the Cities outside of Chicago the state minimum would never pass. Heck some of the suburbs the Chicago code would not pas either. Some areas want Type L or better for copper usage, where Chicago allows Type M.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I’ve used it. It's a real pain in the A$$. It sucks for soft copper. If it's not perfectly round the epoxy will flash harden on insertion and you WILL NOT get it to seat all the way home. I keep a tube on the truck for some rare occasions where it has gotten me out of a jam.

I was doing a repipe and some hack had installed a sharkbite about a foot up the shower riser inside the wall. I removed it and installed a coupling with the copper epoxy and then backed away slowly being careful not to look directly at it.........It was on a shower riser so the pressure and temps should be low. I still think about it a night sometimes though.


----------

